# Which MTB is the best for an upright seating position



## looe (14 Aug 2010)

Hi all,
after doing a bit of road and touring biking I want to try a bit off-road as well. I am 56 years old and have problem leaning forward in a racing position so i am after an MTB with a more upright seating position.......... What hardtail MTB is the best for that?
Thanks


----------



## Ticktockmy (14 Aug 2010)

looe said:


> Hi all,
> after doing a bit of road and touring biking I want to try a bit off-road as well. I am 56 years old and have problem leaning forward in a racing position so i am after an MTB with a more upright seating position.......... What hardtail MTB is the best for that?
> Thanks



Basicly all are, you just need to tailor ithem to fit your requirement, if you have a bog standard off the shelf bike, then chaning the handle bars for ones with a higher rise. use a shorter stem, even move the saddle further forward. will all alter the riding position, and of course rising or lowering the saddle.
Personally I would go to you LBS, and see what they have on sale, then see if they will swop parts so as to suite your required riding position


----------



## looe (15 Aug 2010)

Ticktockmy said:


> Basicly all are, you just need to tailor ithem to fit your requirement, if you have a bog standard off the shelf bike, then chaning the handle bars for ones with a higher rise. use a shorter stem, even move the saddle further forward. will all alter the riding position, and of course rising or lowering the saddle.
> Personally I would go to you LBS, and see what they have on sale, then see if they will swop parts so as to suite your required riding position





Thank you for the advice Ticktockmy


----------



## Cyclist33 (15 Aug 2010)

+1, and also check out the Geometry sections of the major bike makers' websites as they will give you the wheelbase and effective top tube (length from arse to hands) which might give you some indication.

For what it's worth, I just got rid of a brand new GT and that was pretty compact, ie upright. It had to do with the lengths of the bike and also the angle of the vertical posts, they were quite steep so brought me forwards a bit.

Stu


----------



## looe (16 Aug 2010)

Cyclist33 said:


> +1, and also check out the Geometry sections of the major bike makers' websites as they will give you the wheelbase and effective top tube (length from arse to hands) which might give you some indication.
> 
> For what it's worth, I just got rid of a brand new GT and that was pretty compact, ie upright. It had to do with the lengths of the bike and also the angle of the vertical posts, they were quite steep so brought me forwards a bit.
> 
> Stu



Thanks Stu


----------



## Globalti (16 Aug 2010)

You don't say if you're a chap or a chapess, if the latter I can recommend a Specialized Myka, almost bolt upright position.

TBH most modern MTBs have a fairly upright position; it's to do with the wide bars. You won't find any that are set up for XC with a lower position.


----------



## jethro10 (17 Aug 2010)

Not pretty, but they work ok,
Stem Raisers

eg:-

http://www.cyclesense.co.uk/products.php?plid=m61b90s89p3122&rs=gb

Jeff


----------

